#  Chat Ecke >   Fahrt ihr in den Urlaub? >

## Miba

Würde mich mal interessieren. Fahrt ihr weg oder bleibt ihr in Deutschland?

----------


## spokes

ja. 
4 Wochen. 
in Deutschland.  
Oder ist das dann kein Urlaub, weil ich bleibe ja in Deutschland?

----------


## hightower1988

Jap, 2 Wochen Kreta im September. Kann es kaum erwarten dem Alltag hier mal zu entkommen  :Smiley:

----------


## Wissenjäger

Ich war schon weg (Schweiz) und fahre wahrscheinlich noch Italien.  :Smiley:

----------


## Silas183

Ich fahre jedes Jahr für ca. 4-5 Wochen im Sommer nach Portugal!

----------


## anjata

> Ich fahre jedes Jahr für ca. 4-5 Wochen im Sommer nach Portugal!

 Echt cool! Gibt es spezielle Gegenden, die du dort empfehlen würdest? 
Ich selbst mag Lateinamerika sehr gerne, man kann allerdings aufgrund der hohen Flugpreise seltener hin als z.B. nach Holland.

----------


## Olaff

Ich war in Spanien)

----------


## Nira

> Ich fahre jedes Jahr für ca. 4-5 Wochen im Sommer nach Portugal!

 woaah, sehr toll! Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon weg - in Schweden  :Smiley:

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ja dies ist immer eine Frage wie es mit dem Einkommen aussieht.  Das heisst ob da noch etwas für den Urlaub übrig bleibt. Ja und da gibt es so Wünsche einmal eine Woche nach Franken zu fahren. Da gibt es ein Salzbad für Menschen die u.a.  eine Hauterkrankung haben. 
Natürlich klingt das nicht so cool wenn man schlicht über das Jahr verteilt ein paar Tagesfahrten macht. Nun ja *Spassverderber* hier in der Runde. Aber wenn man unverschuldet zum Schwerbehinderten wird  
Mich hätte einmal interessiert wie das ist als Schwerbehinderte/r mit den Kontakten, ob die dann immer sehr überschaubar sind  Aber solche Fragen sind oft, sagen wir einmal schwierig! 
VG Stefan

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Dieses Jahr leider nur an der Ostsee gewesen

----------


## Tioner

für 2 Wochen in den bayrischen Wald

----------


## Kevin_be

Bei uns gehts nach Berchtesgaden auf den Campingplatz. Isomatte dieses Jahr mit nem vernünftigen Luftbett getauscht. Gibt ja mittlerweile genügend Tests im Internet :-)

----------


## Kevin_be

hab gerade im Tv gesehen, dass jedes 4. Kind bzw. dessen Familie nicht in der Lage ist einen einwöchigen Urlaub zu erleben... hm.. was sagt ihr dazu?

----------


## Lämmchen

Mich wundert, dass hier viele die in Deutschland bleiben, eine so negative Einstellung zu ihrem Urlaub haben. Es kommt doch nicht darauf an, wohin man reist oder wie lange! Wichtig ist doch, dass man sich erholt und mal was anderes sieht und erlebt, denn das ist wie Kevin_be berichtet ja nicht selbstverständlich. 
Für mich ist schon ein Tagesausflug oder Wochenendurlaub ein schönes Erlebnis und ich mache schon seit vielen Jahren an verschiedensten Stellen in Deutschland Urlaub und bin nie Enttäuscht nach Hause gefahren.

----------


## Lucasch

> hab gerade im Tv gesehen, dass jedes 4. Kind bzw. dessen Familie nicht in der Lage ist einen einwöchigen Urlaub zu erleben... hm.. was sagt ihr dazu?

 sicherlich ist das nicht so schön aber ich glaube es gibt wichtigere Probleme.

----------


## Läuft

ab und zu  muss urlaub sein

----------


## Kluger

> ab und zu muss urlaub sein

 Volle Zustimmung! 1 Urlaub 1 day keeps the doctor away.

----------


## Kira01

Für einen Monat nach Italien  :Smiley:  Eine gute Freundin von mir wohnt dort!

----------


## Alfons

Hallo, ich fahre nach Kroatien ich finde es ist ein schönes Land. Ich habe mir Dubrovnik ausgesucht weil man dort viel Kultur sehen kann aber auch schön Strand Urlaub machen kann

----------


## carlaMi

Für uns geht es dieses Jahr nach Griechenland. Für knapp 4 Wochen. Allerdings bleiben wir nicht in einem Hotel, sondern haben uns für einen Yachtcharter entschlossen, um von einer Insel zur anderen zu bleiben. So bekommt man auch viel mit von Land und Leute, da wir unsere Räder dabei haben

----------

